# ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"



## ginajoojoo (9 يونيو 2007)

*شريط حكايات البطل"اغلى شفيع" للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*

حكايات البطل(عن القديس مارجرجس) بصوت مريم بطرس

ترنيمة يا حمام طير عالى
ترنيمة اغلى شفيع
ترنيمة انا جاى دير مارجرجس
ترنيمة اغروك بالمركز والمال

لينك الشريط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3733703/f9a392a7/_-_.html​ان شاء الله يعجبكو 
صلو من اجلى​


----------



## cobcob (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*

*ميرسى يا جينا أوى على الشريط الجميل
وربنا يخليكى لينا وتجيبلنا احلى شرايط*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*



> ميرسى يا جينا أوى على الشريط الجميل
> وربنا يخليكى لينا وتجيبلنا احلى شرايط​


ربنا مايحرمنيش من زوقك ابدا يا ماريان
ويارب الشريط يكون عجبك..متنسنيش فى صلاتك​


----------



## FADESHIKO (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zambrota (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*

mish 3arfeen n2oool eh liki ya gina bgad bte7rgina w rabena ye3awadek


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات*



> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


العفو يا فادى يارب يكون عجبك ومايكونش قديم :smil12:
على العموم انت تؤمر​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات*



> mish 3arfeen n2oool eh liki ya gina bgad bte7rgina w rabena ye3awadek


صدقنى انا اللى مش عارفة اقولك ايه على زوقك ده يا zambrota 
وعلى كلماتك المشجعة ليا دايما .. يارب الشريط يكون عجبك.. والرب يبارك خدمتك
:ab4:​


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*

تم تعديل اللينكات
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## the servant (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*

سلام ونعمة جينااااا,,

الالبوم رائع وصوت مريم بطرس خطير ومعبر عن الالم البشري الناتج
عن البعد عن الرب يسوع........رب المجد يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*

ميرسى يا فراى على مرورك وتشجيعك الدائم
ونشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبك...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ميزوا (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*

ميرسى جدا وربنا يباركك


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*



ميرسى جدا لتعبك يا قمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 



​


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*



ميزوا قال:


> ميرسى جدا وربنا يباركك



ميرسى يا ميزوا خالص على مرورك..ربنا يعوضك



Meriamty قال:


> ميرسى جدا لتعبك يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا عسولة على مرورك..نورتينى​


----------



## naro_lovely (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*

جينا الشريط خطيررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااا تسلم ايديك بجد تحفة مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى:new8::new8:


----------



## adoom (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*

مرسي ربنا يباركك


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم من شريط (حكايات البطل) للمرنمة "مريم بطرس"*



naro_lovely قال:


> جينا الشريط خطيررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااا تسلم ايديك بجد تحفة مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى:new8::new8:



نورا ياقمر ..ميرسى على مرورك الجميل نورتينى


adoom قال:


> مرسي ربنا يباركك


ميرسى على مرورك وتشجيعك..ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## elfraoon (3 يوليو 2008)

البوم رائع ..............الرب يباركك


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي والف شكررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------

